# OK, here it is Puff.. Look what you did to me!!



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Finally had some time to rearrange my sticks and take some pics. I barrelly have any room left in my to humidors, thanks to this forum! I just had to go an read all the delicious reviews on here and spend sh** loads of money.

Here is my new Savoy by Ashton 100 count humidor stash:










3rd layer on the tray:
you will notice as I am still sampling. Gota love those La Riquezas!









2nd layer on the tray:
Love the AF 858 naturals for a mild cigar, you can see very hard to find AF 858 Rosado Red foot and SG Black foot here, I should have bought more SG, Rosado 858 I did not care for much, rather have AF R52 instead. Torano Golds are great for a cheap stick from Cbid









1st layer on the tray:
Brazilias are resting, so id the Opus fuente fuente, along with Monte 2 and Cohiba Siglo IV and VSG Spellbound. That is the last try for the Padrons, there, if I do not like these, I am done with them, I was told they are not as they used to be in 2007.









Lets see inside:

4th layer:
Padilas are coming on a year of rest and Pepin Blue, will see how they are. I am waiting on the beads to arrive to replace the rectangular humidifier.









3rd layer:
That Habano Maduro torp is a monster! Better be good. Got to love the creaminess of the Rob Report's best of the best Padormo anny Champaigne in yellow cello. AF Hemi SG is resting there as well. Along with Cains and Camacho triple maddies, I did not care for the fresh one I had, maybe I am not a maddy fan.









2nd layer:
Lovely Torano gold torps are resting. That Hoyo 1066 dark night's cello is the yellowest ever! I picked it up from cigar store recently, I think they spray those?! That Hoyo Prensado is resting as well, fresh ones were burning with so much smoke coming from the wrapper, it was making me cough, will see how it is after a year.









1st layer:
those 4 Anejos (3 sharks and 1 55) are resting for a year, I loved them fresh, will see them in a year. Those Nica Libras are the best $3-4 smokes along with Torano Golds from Cbid, I like them more than Padrons so far as they try to mimik them.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is my free Monte small humidor I received from JR with a purchase of the Monte No.444 sticks back in the day when I did not know about cigars. Best small humidor ever, and it was free!










2nd layer on the tray:

$3 JdN antanos resting from Cbid. OpusX Perfection X will rest for a year or more, just got it at a local store for $15, along with a Opus X Reserva de Chateau with 5 years on it, for $16 at the same store. I love those guys, they do not price gouge there, even on these with that much age! I smoked the Perfection No.2 (best opus so far) and Robusto with 5 years on it as well before from them, and loved them, No.2 much more than Robusto. They had a collector that got sick sell his aged inventory back to the store.










look how yellow the cello is:



















1st layer on the tray:

Cohiba Espi from 2009 (boomed by Jenady, can't thank enough!) I will smoke it this April on my daughters 1st B-day. VSG with 2 years on it, I love them! and the LPs I did not try yet as I liked the Dirty Rat I smoke a few weeks back and T52 Flying Pig at the LP event here in Orlando.










That AB Prensado had a a beetle whole, thank god I looked today! Here is a fu**er, I found him, put the AF in the freezer just in case:










2nd layer inside:

Tat red and La Aroma EE are almost 1yr old, hated the fresh one. J21 Reserva is over a year resting. Oliva Master is almost a year. That Monte NC No.444 is there waiting to be gifted to someone I do not like much.










1st layer inside:

The Rat is dead! hahaha. DL Chisel is chilling for another few months, it is the natural version. Oliva V is great. And Java is marinating the feet of the sticks, I am sure they will be OK.










Well, thats all folks!

Here is one for ya. Guess what stick this is, look at the fit and finish (how they say in car&driver), hint, it is a CC Corona size:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Geez, those are bursting! The beetle makes me nervous!

Johnny O?


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

BMack said:


> Geez, those are bursting! The beetle makes me nervous!
> 
> Johnny O?


It does look good, doesn't it? Nope. Will wait for more guesses. You will be very surprised.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Nice looking stash! Looks like soon you will be needing a cooler or vino!!! :tu


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Except for that friggin beetle it looks like a nice start to a great hobby!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Except for that friggin beetle it looks like a nice start to a great hobby!


+1 
And i personally would freeze every cigar you had in that Humidor just to be sure!


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Except for that friggin beetle it looks like a nice start to a great hobby!


Thanks my friend. I did get many sticks since we last spoke.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> +1
> And i personally would freeze every cigar you had in that Humidor just to be sure!


You think? Is there a chance that's the only beetle I had?


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

those are some nice sticks bro, do NOT risk it. Freeze em... 


(Nuke 'em from orbit.. it's the only way to be sure)


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Beetles travel in squads, never rogue operatives. 

Freezer.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Also wondering if you have a hygro for the 100box? Those brick humis suck and you've got that thing packed. Just wondering what your RH in there is


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a humi that is exactly the same as yours as far as i can tell through the various pictures and when i piled them up like that, especially with that divider, i had pockets of humidity- the tray was dry because i blocked all the vents (as you have) and the dividers blocked humidity in the bottom unless there was humidification in the section. You can see that the top of the lower dividers are not too far away from the bottom of the tray and thats what seemed to be my problem. Of course YMMV but i hope you have hygros because id hate for your nice cigars and nice beetles to be uncomfortable. 
And those guys use the buddy system so i would personally freeze every cigar in the humi the beetle came from and check to see if conditions are putting me at risk for beetles. I rue the day i see one of them little bay-stards. They scare the hell out of me.

Nice sticks, and good luck.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad to see you enjoying the slope!


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Great looking collection and great photos


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Great pics...great collection...and yeah definately freeze all the sticks from that humi.


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

I love Savoys. Great humidors. I have had one 3 years and I just got the glass top for my Cubans.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful collection! I wish I can get there one day :clap2:


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

That beetle makes me nervous too. Nice little collection. I would probably freeze it all to be on the safe side.

That little monte humidor is tiny!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice start but it seems we, as a forum, have not done enough yet to corrupt you. When you have a Cooler or a wineador we can rest on our laurels methinks. 
LOL :mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great collection! I really enjoyed the pics!


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you all, yea, it's a great start to taste diff sticks, from what you see I have some I like already, the ones that are 5 off or more


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Well done sir, nice job on the arrangement too.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

HOLY CRAP BEETLES! ... there's never just ONE... if you found one.....you just havent found the rest...YET:spider:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice pics and collection.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

NIce collection, have fun lighting them up


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

That is a descent sized collection, but whats with the beetles? Are they from the cigar, or did they come in after?


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> (Nuke 'em from orbit.. it's the only way to be sure)


Afirmative!


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

I forget who mentioned earlier about you having possible humidity pockets, but I think hes correct. If you pack a humi that full you are going to have issues, especially the bottom divider. It blocks humidity getting to the right of it on the bottom row, and then the top row is blocked by sticks covering the rack vents. I would smoke a few and open up a little air flow. Trust me you don't want to find 200 dollars worth of sticks dried up.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

PufPufPass said:


> Here is one for ya. Guess what stick this is, look at the fit and finish (how they say in car&driver), hint, it is a CC Corona size:


I'll guess it's a Punch Royal Selection 11 from either '00 or '01.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

jmj_203 said:


> I forget who mentioned earlier about you having possible humidity pockets, but I think hes correct. If you pack a humi that full you are going to have issues, especially the bottom divider. It blocks humidity getting to the right of it on the bottom row, and then the top row is blocked by sticks covering the rack vents. I would smoke a few and open up a little air flow. Trust me you don't want to find 200 dollars worth of sticks dried up.


I think you are right.I just ordered the large 70% beads thick short stick to put in that pocket kind of in the middle on the bottom of the bigger humidor to possibly not have that problem, yes I think I do have to many, but have way less now, since I have smoked many and have not bought any.. they need to breath.. I did not do the arrangement of the sticks around the beads stick, have to redo it!


scottw said:


> I'll guess it's a Punch Royal Selection 11 from either '00 or '01.


Hahaha.. I was surprised to at the construction myself, but it is ol' CC Guntanamera Crystals!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

What kind of ceremony did you perform on the beetle?


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

iMarc said:


> What kind of ceremony did you perform on the beetle?


I blew it off the stick over the balcony,, I did not see any beetle issues since, keeping my fingers crossed, looks like I brought the beetle from B&M in the cigar, do they multiply at all?


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome sampling on your humidor! Love the variety of sticks (a lot in them I'd love to try personally!) Can't wait for mine to look like this.

Were did you purchase the Savoy?


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

ShawnBC said:


> Awesome sampling on your humidor! Love the variety of sticks (a lot in them I'd love to try personally!) Can't wait for mine to look like this.
> 
> Were did you purchase the Savoy?


thanks, a lot of money spent on these, as a lot of them are not from cbid and from B&M's, as they are the same online and or hard to find.. Savoy I got from my local B&M, he matched the online price I found, and told him, hey, I want to give you business if you match the price, he agreed. When humi came in it was defective as it did not close all the way flat, construction slight imperfection, he ordered a new one and gifted me Padron 64 anny for my troubles, I spent over $200 on singles with him after as his prices on Opus and Anejo are MSRP, and other AF sticks..


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> I blew it off the stick over the balcony,, I did not see any beetle issues since, keeping my fingers crossed, looks like I brought the beetle from B&M in the cigar, do they multiply at all?


I wouldn't take a chance that it was just the one.

I'm currently freezing my collection after reading some of the horror stories on this forum.

I guess your other option is to inspect every stick regularly. Of course the risk there is potentially damaging the wrapper.

You've started to get some age on some really good smokes. I'd hate for any of them to get damaged.

Great photos, btw... thanks for posting them.

I never tire of looking at cigar collections.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

iMarc said:


> I wouldn't take a chance that it was just the one.
> 
> I'm currently freezing my collection after reading some of the horror stories on this forum.
> 
> ...


yea, I know. I am a bit paranoid, I think I should freeze them, just in case.. The thing is, how long will it take for them to get back to normal after freezing so you can smoke them?


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> yea, I know. I am a bit paranoid, I think I should freeze them, just in case.. The thing is, how long will it take for them to get back to normal after freezing so you can smoke them?


That's a good question.

It seems like I've read a couple of weeks to a month is safe.

Opinions vary.

I've been thinking about doing half and half.

Keep my frozen treated cigars in my coolerdor, give it a few weeks and smoke one - you know, for quality control - and then start the freezing process on the rest of my cigars while refilling my fridgedor with my re-rested cigars.


----------

